# Wood Chuck chippers



## TheGrunt (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys need some help. Can anyone tell me where to get more info on these chippers. Just want to get some specs on a Wc12a. Heard that they got bought out by Altec, is that true. And does anyone know if parts are readily available for them yet.


----------



## familytreeman (Apr 12, 2009)

*chipper*

are you looking to get one of these chippers?


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 12, 2009)

Call woodchuck in shelby nc (800)269-5188, (704)481-1465, (704)482-7349 fax


----------



## TheGrunt (Apr 12, 2009)

familytreeman said:


> are you looking to get one of these chippers?



yep we are looking to purchase one this week. I did call woodchuck and in shelby NC and the answering service said Altec. Does anyone out there have one and are parts easy to get yet?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 12, 2009)

they sold to altec a couple of years a go tom trees


----------



## Greenstar (Apr 12, 2009)

I have an old Asplundh Timberwolf chipper, and they sold to Altec like ten years ago. I can still get all the parts I need for it. Call the main number in Missouri I think.


----------



## TheGrunt (Apr 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys makes me feel better about buying it then.That is always the most important part is the servicing of the unit.


----------



## M.Green - SVTS (Apr 13, 2009)

*Which company*

I apologize to the starter of this thread I am not trying to hijack but Rftreeman can you tell me what company you are speaking of.



> That very old Green & Yellow Company laid me & 25 others off after many years of good service for them and now I'm just a stupid ex-utility line clearance Hack that knows nothing so I say..."Don't Top it-Just Drop it"


----------



## radisoon (Apr 14, 2009)

*RE:woodchuck*

You can always look at there website also
www.altecep.com to look over there units they offer. Also they do have replacement parts for the woodchuck units.


----------



## Pa Tree guy (Apr 14, 2009)

I own a 2006 woodchuck 1200 hyroller and it is an awesome machine just call altec for parts and they overnight them.


----------



## TheGrunt (Apr 15, 2009)

I called them yesterday and they said no problem with parts. And I got the specs I wanted to. We are going to pick it up this coming Monday. Tomorrow we pick up our new to us bucket truck. This is a good week for us.


----------

